# NY flights easter time



## cybershot (Jan 31, 2008)

Looking to maybe go to NY Easter week, just for a few days dates don't matter, anyone know of any airlines doing any decent deals at the moment?

Will probably book hotel seperate but if anyone knows of any combo deals then all the better.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 31, 2008)

If you posted a couple of days ago, BA were doing some great deals.

A couple of weeks back Delta had return flights to NYC for £150!!

Try a combination of www.skyscanner.net and www.kayak.co.uk 

The just go direct to the cheapest airline.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah I was thinking the adverts in the paper's seem to have dried up recently, typical.

Cheers.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 31, 2008)

Ok found some decent flights, anyone recommend some semi decent hotels priced reasonably in Manhattan that's got easy enough underground access to get to the main sightseeing stuff.


----------



## D (Feb 1, 2008)

cybershot said:


> Ok found some decent flights, anyone recommend some semi decent hotels priced reasonably in Manhattan that's got easy enough underground access to get to the main sightseeing stuff.



Just about everything in Manhattan has easy subway access.  I live in the boonies by Manhattanite standards when it comes to public transportation, but it's still only an 8 min walk to the train.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 1, 2008)

Thinking of Staying in Hotel 57?

Anyone heard any stories?

http://www.hotel57.com/


----------

